# punking a girly bass



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Got this girly bass from Rondo for $50, and my 12 year old daughter and I want to punk it out - I designed this logo, now need help with overall look - a poll on another site suggested one was favoured, but I want the general opinion from here as well. A "Bye-Bye Kitty" graphic will going on the headstock, I think, in a font, or maybe ransom note style Your suggestions are welcome. Also, eyes x-ed or skull eyes? strap suggestions? Good poses?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

all right....fess up...you don't really have a 12 year old daughter...do you...???...

it's okay..."don't ask - don't tell"...and all that...

[video=youtube;YCnp-N8JlfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCnp-N8JlfA[/video]


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Do too! and a 7 year old son. and a minivan. and a mortgage. So there!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I like the black skull & bones, not so much the X eyes. White guard looks 'right' for the instrument, not that 'right' is ummm errr 'right' necessarily. What about an eyepatch on poor kitty?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

that looks terrific!
I would vote for the top left. Pink and as much black as possible.
I also prefer the dark eyes to the x-outs.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

too bad you cannot do a clear pick guard with black lace behind so it would be black lace over pink.....


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Why couldn't he? I've made a clear pickguard before when I cobbled together an old partscaster from some random Ibanez. I used silver vinyl behind clear polycarbonate. It's still in service as we speak. It's a little thin (and therefore kinda flimsy at some of the corners), but the guy who plays it now hasn't noticed.

You could probably use some high grade resin or epoxy for carbon fibre, or maybe even automotive clearcoat to bond the fabric to a sheet of polycarbonate. Cut out the pickguard, and bob's your uncle. Problem is, you'd probably see the body cavities beneath it, unless you put a backing coat of pink behind the clear.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

:2guns:haha thats funny i was thinking the same thing .you got no daughter 
they all look ok to me 
Trade Secrets! Newsletter at Stewart-MacDonald
this link might help


----------

